# Rechtliche Lage bei Online Umfrage - wer weiß Rat?



## deltacon (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi Forum!

Folgendes Problem: ich möchte auf unserer Homepage http://www.deltacon.at (wir sind ein Multimedia Dienstleister) eine Online Umfrage für firmeninterne Zwecke durchführen.

Das wäre ja nicht das Problem, aber:
die Umfrage soll Meinungen über die McDonalds Homepage einholen. Es wird die Frage gestellt, wie einem die Seite gefällt, ob zu viele Animationen sind, ob die Seite zu lange lädt, ob sie überhaupt funktioniert beim User,...

Wir möchten das ausloten, da wir evtl. ein ähnliches Projekt machen.

Meine Frage nun:
- darf ich das McDonalds Logo verwenden?
- darf ich diese Umfrage überhaupt machen?
- was muss ich beachten, um keine rechtlichen Probleme zu kriegen?

hoffe auf baldige Hilfe,
lG
Bernie


----------

